# Tokio Hotel rettet Europas Ehre !!!



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2010)

*Vier Magdeburger retten Europas Ehre
EMAs: Danke Tokio Hotel!*​
Best Song: Lady GaGa (24), Best Pop: Lady GaGa, Best Female: Lady GaGa, Best New Act: Kesha (23), Best Hip Hop: Eminem (38), Best Push Act: Justin Bieber (16). Man könnte die Liste der Sieger eines MTV Video Music Awards 2010 vom gestrigen Abend noch ewig aufzählen, aber irgendwie tummeln sich da nur US-Stars. Man sollte vielleicht noch einmal betonen, dass es sich hier um „Europe Music Awards“ handelt!

Aber Fehlanzeige, weit und breit sind nur amerikanische Namen auf der Sieger-Liste zu sehen. Doch halt! Zwar ist der Name nicht europäisch, die Band dafür aber umso mehr. Vier Jungs aus Magdeburg – in der ganzen Welt als Tokio Hotel bekannt – durften sich über einen Award freuen.

Bill (21), Tom (21), Gustav (22) und Georg (23) bekamen den Award für die „Best World Stage Performance“ verliehen und können sich somit als die wirklichen Gewinner des gestrigen Abends sehen. Danke Jungs, ihr habt Europas Ehre gerettet! 
*
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (8 Nov. 2010)

Justin Bieber hat nen Preis bekommen? Ach du heilige Schxxxx


----------



## Claudia (8 Nov. 2010)

für den hätten sie eine eigene Kategorie schaffen müssen "Best Babyface"  und nicht "Best Male"
das Male nimmt dem keiner ab


----------



## Mandalorianer (8 Nov. 2010)

Claudia schrieb:


> für den hätten sie eine eigene Kategorie schaffen müssen "Best Babyface"  und nicht "Best Male"
> das Male nimmt dem keiner ab



happy010happy010happy010


----------



## JayP (9 Nov. 2010)

Na also ich weiß ja nicht, wenn Tokio Hotel die Ehre Europas rettet dann sind wir als Europäer am Ende

Mal ganz ehrlich, also diese Kaulitz Brüder kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen.

Der eine(Bill) ist gefangen im falschen Körper und der andere(tom) möchte gerne ein Frauenaufreißer sein muss aber schon jetzt Viagra schmeißen

Was ich aber viel schlimmer an den diesjährigen EMAs fand ist die Tatsache dass der Kinderschutzbund nicht eingreift wenn man Ihn braucht.

Ich sach nur Miley Cyrus, Taylor Momsen, Justin Bieber usw.

Wenn das so weitergeht werde ich bald auch ganz GaGa:crazy:

Ja und dann haben wir denn Salat und ich lauf im Fleischkleid rum:kotz:


----------



## krawutz (9 Nov. 2010)

Für manche Leute (auch Jurys) ist eben alles amerikanische von vornherein gut.
Qualität und künstlerischer Gehalt spielen doch längst kaum noch eine Rolle.
Hier gehts um Publikumswirksamkeit und damit um Geld.


----------



## wiesel (9 Nov. 2010)

JayP schrieb:


> Na also ich weiß ja nicht, wenn Tokio Hotel die Ehre Europas rettet dann sind wir als Europäer am Ende
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich, also diese Kaulitz Brüder kann man doch nicht ernst nehmen.
> 
> ...




Seh ich genauso. Geht nur noch um Publikumswirksamkeit u. Einschaltquote.

 :angry:


----------

